# New CF 101 video is comming!!!



## Ku-sama

I'm in the production of a CF Exclusive video 101 for disassembling a computer and reassembling, will be done by friday


----------



## Emperor_nero

Sounds cool! Thank you for taking the time to help improve this site!


----------



## ian

Ill be very interested to see it, I was looking at some videos at youtube.com the other day and saw some game review ones, and thought that would be so cool to make one of those.


----------



## The_Other_One

I guess you didn't want me to record and edit it?


----------



## The_Beast

cool, sounds like a great addition to this site

Will it have anything about installing an OS???


----------



## Ku-sama

this is the basic roadmap:

Computer teardown
Motherboard teardown
Motherboard assembly
Computer assembly
Windows XP Installation
Computer Case transfer
Overclocking guide
more later

All of this in the next month


----------



## Emperor_nero

Sounds great!


----------



## The_Beast

Ku-sama said:


> this is the basic roadmap:
> 
> Computer teardown
> Motherboard teardown
> Motherboard assembly
> Computer assembly
> Windows XP Installation
> Computer Case transfer
> Overclocking guide
> more later
> 
> All of this in the next month




That sounds great, and all within the next month???

One small request, could you do the Windows XP install really soon like the first week of the December??? that is the only thing I'm worrying about doing on my first build


----------



## jp198780

just put the CD in, and go through the Setup, simple...


----------



## mrjack

And when setting up the partitions take your time, I just pretty much rushed through the setup and got my Windows on the F partition.


----------



## elmarcorulz

mrjack said:


> And when setting up the partitions take your time, I just pretty much rushed through the setup and got my Windows on the F partition.



LOL! Been there my friend, been there


----------



## mrjack

You really have to pay attention when setting up the partitions.


----------



## apj101

sounds like a great idea, look forward to seeing it


----------



## Ku-sama

So far I have:

Computer teardown
mobo teardown
mobo assembly
GPU cooler swap or cleaning
computer assembly

i'll stop there for now, you can tell me how I did and what I can improve...


----------



## dragon2309

can we have a link to it then?


----------



## Warriorhazzard

dragon2309 said:


> can we have a link to it then?



Yes. Please. And what is with all the partions talk.


----------



## dragon2309

apparently other members find it hard to accept default settings, and feel the uncontrollable need to tamper with partition tables and MBR's....


----------



## Warriorhazzard

dragon2309 said:


> apparently other members find it hard to accept default settings, and feel the uncontrollable need to tamper with partition tables and MBR's....



Ok. Good to know that I dont have to do that.  I got a little freaked out. 

So.....Video ready. Hehe


----------



## Ku-sama

I have them recorded, I just need to get them on my computer and do a quick edit to them... cable is coming VIA newegg and should be here Wednesday so allow a day or two for editing and you'll have your links


----------



## apj101

this may be the best contribution to the site that anyone has made in a long time.... except my posts of course..... 

Ian can we host these on the CF server?.... would be better than youtube


----------



## Ku-sama

I was gonna do it on the Photobucket Video thing, but if Ian likes them and points out stuff then I'll remake them and he can make them the official video collection of CF

I'll sell DVD sets of them to members for really super cheap


----------



## Akina Karukasa

Okay, so I'm behind the camera most of the time...and every time we film it's like 12 at night so you can really notice my lack of everything, lol.  I'm saying sorry now before I get too many people yelling at me.  

One good thing did come from these videos though.  I actually learned something.


----------



## JamesBart

hey man thats a really good idea. it'll be good to see it happening! it'll give me more knowledge i have to say! nice one man!


----------



## Ku-sama

newegg hit a delay and it was delayed a day, so i guess i'll be getting the cable Thursday and go all day with editing


----------



## JamesBart

Ku-sama said:


> newegg hit a delay and it was delayed a day, so i guess i'll be getting the cable Thursday and go all day with editing



so have you filmed it yet? what camera did you use? what cable do you need? firewire?


----------



## Ku-sama

6071842 said:


> so have you filmed it yet? what camera did you use? what cable do you need? firewire?



firewire with an i.Link connection.. 4-to-6 pin cable

all filmed on a PV-DV900


----------



## MasterEVC

Sounds cool, where do you plan on hosting it for everyone to get?


----------



## Ku-sama

im going to keep it CF exclusive for as long as possible..


----------



## X24

awesome ku-sama!


----------



## Bramp

Ku-sama said:


> I'm in the production of a CF Exclusive video 101 for disassembling a computer and reassembling, will be done by friday



this is great, looking forward to this...  

thanks ku-sama


----------



## Ku-sama

I will be submitting the videos to Ian for viewing, the videos he passes will be in their corresponding sections listed as their 101 Video, I'm still yet to clear this with Ian, so.... Ian, PM heading your way.


----------



## Akina Karukasa

Again, I'm going to apologize ahead of time.  I was behind the camera the whole time and most of the times we made the videos were at like midnight.  So I'm VERY tired. lol.


----------



## cybereclipse

hahahaha akina 
all of us have been there


----------



## Akina Karukasa

lol.  It's like Mike picked the WORST times to record the stuff.  He would wait until I was ready to fall asleep to start recording the stuff.


----------



## jp198780

when will this vids be done Ku?


----------



## Ku-sama

I have stated that they will be here Friday for Ian's eye's to view.. then if he approves the videos to represent CF's 101s then they will be available for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Emperor_nero

Ku-sama said:


> I have stated that they will be here Friday for Ian's eye's to view.. then if he approves the videos to represent CF's 101s then they will be available for your viewing pleasure




Sounds great! Thanks for taking the time to help improve this wonderful site!


----------



## Ku-sama

I tried to make the videos light hearted cause the forum is upbeat...


----------



## Ku-sama

F*cking great, newegg sent me a 4-4 cable instead of a 4-6 cable, looks like videos aren't happening until next week kids


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> F*cking great, newegg sent me a 4-4 cable instead of a 4-6 cable, looks like videos aren't happening until next week kids



I think you mean *you* ordered the 4-4 cable instead of the 4-6


----------



## Ku-sama

nope, its on my invoice a 4-6 pin cable and on the packing list that it should be a 4-6, but they sent me a 4-4


----------



## Akina Karukasa

Well we went to Radio Shack today and got the cable he needed.  So he'll be uploading the videos tonight, editing tomorrow and sending them to Ian either tomorrow night or the next day.


----------



## MatrixEVO

Very nice. It'll be interesting to see videos made by some CF people. Maybe this is the start of something big... lol.


----------



## Ku-sama

putting the videos on my computer right now, showing Ian and we'll see what happens


----------



## Akina Karukasa

I should get the most credit...I had to stand behind the stupid camera and film while I was half awake.  I hardly even got to be shown on screen!!! lol.  If it wasn't for me, No videos would be made   I'm awesome!


----------



## Ku-sama

one word...


Tripod.

Getting this stuff transfered is gonna take awhile, even with Firewire...



EDIT: 3 minutes=15 megs... damn...


----------



## Akina Karukasa

Ku-sama said:


> one word...
> 
> 
> Tripod.
> 
> Getting this stuff transfered is gonna take awhile, even with Firewire...



Um, okay yeah sure. A tripod can NOT get the angles I got !


----------



## apj101

Akina Karukasa said:


> Well we went to Radio Shack today and got the cable he needed.  So he'll be uploading the videos tonight, editing tomorrow and sending them to Ian either tomorrow night or the next day.



host them on youtube and them send the link to Ian


----------



## Ku-sama

i'm to host them on Photobucket, then link them to Ian


----------



## Ku-sama

okay, update... scrapped the video idea... sorry guys....






















Sike 

encoding the Assembly 101 as of right now, then to send it to Ian for viewing


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yay.
 i cant wait.
 iam looking four-ward to viewing them, and gaining a vast amount of knowledge.
 the suspense thats flowing through me right now.



lol 



cant wait seriously
 thanks for raising that bar, and taking that extra step to help.


----------



## Bl00dFox

I think YouTube would be the best idea!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ive checked....

 'how to build a computer'
 a noob, with a pre-mature voice,I.E high voice.
 putting actual LAYS potateo chips, a picture of a brain, some AA batteries, and other stupid stuff, oh a picture of a penguin with the word LINUX on it.
 into an empty Apple mac book pro box, shaking it up.
and calling it a computer.


....
Ku... please tell me yours are better. lol


----------



## Bl00dFox

No i meant, that kusama should host it on youtube, not what youre implying


----------



## g4m3rof1337

yeah, he could...
 or use an invision or something...


----------



## Ku-sama

nope, mine is actually a picture of a motherboard and a smiley face being thrown into a cardboard box and then taping it up  thats why the video is about 50 minuets


----------



## Bl00dFox

Post it in different parts!

eg Kusama guide Part 1 10 mins

etc etc etc


----------



## Ku-sama

nope, you get the whole movie 


and like I said, i'll be selling a DVD set


----------



## Bl00dFox

I dont think youll be very successful with a DVD set... professional, but 80% of the forum prolly wont get one, if u know what i mean....

But, nevertheless, kudos to you for making the movie, but Im definately not paying for it.


----------



## Ku-sama

who said its not gonna be free for CF members with over 500 posts?


----------



## Bl00dFox

Crap! I better start posting!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

well. i qualify lol.


iam glad its here.


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Ku-sama said:


> who said its not gonna be free for CF members with over 500 posts?



500    OH darn. Oh well. Ill just get a book from my school library. 

My parts are coming today tommorrow and the next day. Coming from 3 different parts shipped different times. Newegg got confused   Shipped one first then other then other. Muahahah I cant wait


----------



## Geoff

There are already loads of free videos on the web for building computers, which you can download.  I dont think people would buy a DVD of it


----------



## Jet

Ku-sama said:


> who said its not gonna be free for CF members with over 500 posts?



Or maybe for just over 2,000? You don't want to have to make thousands of DVDs and ship them . with over 2,000 you would still have around 40.


----------



## Geoff

Jet said:


> Or maybe for just over 2,000? You don't want to have to make thousands of DVDs and ship them . with over 2,000 you would still have around 40.



But on average, people here with that many posts already know how to build a PC


----------



## Emperor_nero

[-0MEGA-];518065 said:
			
		

> But on average, people here with that many posts already know how to build a PC



Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Buzz1927

[-0MEGA-];518065 said:
			
		

> But on average, people here with that many posts already know how to build a PC


I don't.


----------



## Shane

When can we see this vid?


----------



## Ku-sama

right after I give it to Ian.


----------



## Buzz1927

Ku-sama said:


> right after I give it to Ian.


When's that gonna be?


----------



## Ku-sama

later today/tomorrow


----------



## Adam135

Please please dont tell me this is you.....

Conputer Vid


----------



## Blue

> But on average, people here with that many posts already know how to build a PC


I'll tell ya this, I know how to build a PC, I've been doing so for awhile now. And I can tell you... There are many people here over 500 posts that I feel do not know how to build a PC. Also knowing how to piece together a computer does not make one all knowledgeable with computers, it is a myth. There is so much I do not know, but I can choose my parts, purchase my parts and assemble them none the less with no outside help.


----------



## apj101

> right after I give it to Ian.


why are you sending it to ian first, thats not necessary. If you want approval then send it to me and i'll give it... or in fact send it to any mod and they will give it


----------



## Shane

Adam135 said:


> Please please dont tell me this is you.....
> 
> Conputer Vid



Is it me or did the guy not put any thermal paste on the Cpu when he put the heatsink on?
Im probably wrong though


----------



## Ku-sama

not me, and also I want it approved by the man himself to have it represent CF


----------



## Bramp

Nevakonaza said:


> Is it me or did the guy not put any thermal paste on the Cpu when he put the heatsink on?
> Im probably wrong though



I never built computer b4, im watching it now... And i did not see him do anything with thermal paste?

Mine Does not have any though, lol load temp is 70c idle 47c


----------



## Jet

Bramp said:


> I never built computer b4, im watching it now... And i did not see him do anything with thermal paste?
> 
> Mine Does not have any though, lol load temp is 70c idle 47c



You don't have any thermal compound!!!? Probably your processor is throttling at 70C, so that's why it won't (hopefully) damage it. 70C is too high for comfort.


----------



## apj101

> not me, and also I want it approved by the man himself to have it represent CF


What do you mean represent CF? Nothing here represents CF, not even prae's 101's. What are you expecting Ian to do with the 101?


----------



## apj101

> And i did not see him do anything with thermal paste?


th paste was on the cpu before it came into shot, albeit badly.


----------



## Bramp

this guy mentions forums... lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkSLC_Np2CE

oh and jet.. I once had the heatsink seated wrong and i had temps over 80c for several days!


----------



## Geoff

Bramp said:


> I never built computer b4, im watching it now... And i did not see him do anything with thermal paste?
> 
> Mine Does not have any though, lol load temp is 70c idle 47c



Thats why it's so high!  Put some on and the temps should drop alot.


----------



## Bramp

g4m3rof1337 said:


> ive checked....
> 
> 'how to build a computer'
> a noob, with a pre-mature voice,I.E high voice.
> putting actual LAYS potateo chips, a picture of a brain, some AA batteries, and other stupid stuff, oh a picture of a penguin with the word LINUX on it.
> into an empty Apple mac book pro box, shaking it up.
> and calling it a computer.
> 
> 
> ....
> Ku... please tell me yours are better. lol



oh you mean this? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-M9p8bmBxE


----------



## apj101

thats actually quite amusing


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Bramp said:


> oh you mean this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-M9p8bmBxE



exactly.
 see.
 lol


----------



## Ku-sama

Bramp said:


> this guy mentions forums... lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkSLC_Np2CE
> 
> oh and jet.. I once had the heatsink seated wrong and i had temps over 80c for several days!



yeah, thats me...

lol... do you REALLY think I'd set my expesive (lol) computer on bare carpet??!??!


----------



## MatrixEVO

Ku-sama said:


> yeah, thats me...
> 
> lol... do you REALLY think I'd set my expesive (lol) computer on bare carpet??!??!



I know, that was stupidity. The strands of fabric from the carpet would stick to all the components like velcro, lol. And not to mention the static electricity in the carpet.


----------



## The Astroman

This one rocks; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJN9IjzuuNE&mode=related&search=


----------



## Rambo

The Astroman said:


> This one rocks; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJN9IjzuuNE&mode=related&search=



Very clever. I like the IDE Cable part...


----------



## DCIScouts

Bramp said:


> oh you mean this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-M9p8bmBxE



I love it, Gnat provided by Gnat's parents.


----------



## jbrown456

So when's this coming? It sounds cool...


----------



## Bramp

So who is going to make the overclocking video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPO-zqz-QZs


----------



## Rambo

Bramp said:


> So who is going to make the overclocking video?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPO-zqz-QZs



Why the heck is he saying *Athalon* instead of *Athlon*? That cracks me up.


----------



## palidon112

so, uhh, when are these going to be posted? im getting anxious..

plus i might get a  case tomorrow and viewing these videos might just help me out somehow.


----------



## Ku-sama

bah, Ian is yet to message me again, I cannot host them...


----------



## MatrixEVO

Ku-sama said:


> bah, Ian is yet to message me again, I cannot host them...



How about some screenshots from the video?


----------



## Ku-sama

as soon as I remember how to turn off overlays in WMP 10


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> as soon as I remember how to turn off overlays in WMP 10



You dont need to.  Just view your video in full screen mode in WMP and use fraps to take some screenshots.

And you can host the video on Google Video or YouTube for free.

ians not going to host the video on CF if thats what your thinking


----------



## Ku-sama

he was going to use the CF server or something AFAIK

and Youtube is limited to 10 minuets for me? google video I haven't tried yet


----------



## Geoff

Ku-sama said:


> he was going to use the CF server or something AFAIK
> 
> and Youtube is limited to 10 minuets for me? google video I haven't tried yet



Did he actually say that?  Because it seems hard to believe he would sacrifice all that storage space, and especially bandwidth, when hes worried about having avatars over 20Kb.


----------



## Ku-sama

I was going by what APJ said, but Google Video is working, sooo....


----------



## apj101

> I was going by what APJ said, but Google Video is working, sooo....


i never said ian would host it? in fact im sure he wont. You should put it on youtube, and split it into files that are <10mins each
if you want any official thumbs up (although you dont need it) send it to any of the mods, supermods, or admin (or all them to ensure a response) we are allowed to speak for ian on this matter


----------



## Shane

Rambo said:


> Why the heck is he saying *Athalon* instead of *Athlon*? That cracks me up.



Lol that is kinda funny 

Hes done some great reviews though.

When will we get to see this CF 101 Vid?Ever?


----------



## Ku-sama

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1538057540769357197&hl=en


hmmmmmmm now


----------



## Geoff

52 min!!  Dayum!

You should try to shorten it, did you just record the entire building process? lol


----------



## Ku-sama

thats AFTER editing


----------



## apj101

errr i think you need a few lessons in putting thermal paste on, your supposed to spread it over the whole surface of the cpu heatspreader before you put the HSF on


----------



## Ku-sama

with the XP-120 your not, it has a lot of pressure, you'll see in my next video about how well it spreads it by its self


----------



## apj101

Ku-sama said:


> with the XP-120 your not, it has a lot of pressure, you'll see in my next video about how well it spreads it by its self



you ALWAYS spread it...Xp 120 or not
http://www.thermalright.com/a_page/main_support_installation_xp120_p4.htm


----------



## Ku-sama

I got 5C on average cooler temps with what I was doing, might just be me, but who knows...


----------



## Emperor_nero

Yeah thank you I can't wait to watch! Any guesses on how long it will take to buffer on a 56K modem?


----------



## Ku-sama

yeah, I'll try and upload it again and make a smaller one...


----------



## Verve

video seems pretty darn good, only done watching it 1/4 the way through so far...


----------



## Shane

Wow that videos great,It ready explains things in detail which is unlike other videos ive seen.

Great work Ku-sama...

Btw...Nice pink scissors


----------



## s_m_w_d

LOL we have praetor, nice video


----------



## Blue

Video should run more like 25 minutes. You need to remove junk from the build such as the lights. You need to remove parts such as the short discussion in the beginning about cpu cooling solutions, You need to stick with what is in front of you. Why 3 optical drives? for the video you should have added a single drive. Meanwhile 3 optical drives is just plain over kill in a computer (but that is just my opinion). I've been happy with a single multi drive for years.

When applying the paste, you normally would put a pea sized amount on the center of the cpu and then spread it out. This rule is good for all cpu's on the market.

Honestly, by the time the video was over I was numb with boredom.

If you want to add the lights and junk, you should possibly make that a video of it's own.

Edit:

Oh and the ending... Why the heck did it not end with the computer up and running? After sitting there watching for sooooo looooooong, Well I felt kind of ripped . It does run... right?


----------



## apj101

> Meanwhile 3 optical drives is just plain over kill in a computer (but that is just my opinion)


yeah that would save showing the same process more than once


----------



## Ku-sama

I'll edit that out, i'll show only one drive being installed...

reason for showing everything going in is because i'm not going to put it together the way you wanted it cause believe it or not, it's MY computer and i'm not gonna half build it just to make the video go by faster then have to tear down the damn thing again to put it all back the way I like it...

I'll make a more basic video soon...

and I was showing the lights for a reason:

AlOT of new computer enthusiast like the pretty lights

3 drives? I burn on average 500 disks a month


Boring movie?

its an informational video


----------



## Emperor_nero

Ku-sama said:


> I'll edit that out, i'll show only one drive being installed...
> 
> reason for showing everything going in is because i'm not going to put it together the way you wanted it cause believe it or not, it's MY computer and i'm not gonna half build it just to make the video go by faster then have to tear down the damn thing again to put it all back the way I like it...
> 
> I'll make a more basic video soon...
> 
> and I was showing the lights for a reason:
> 
> AlOT of new computer enthusiast like the pretty lights
> 
> 3 drives? I burn on average 500 disks a month
> 
> 
> Boring movie?
> 
> its an informational video



I really look forward to buffering it all night tonight and watching it tomorrow!

P.S. apj101 your a "SUPER DUPER MODERATOR" now are you? Congrats


----------



## The_Other_One

There's a whole slew of things that could be removed to dramatically reduce the runtime.  This is a basic video for building a PC, not adding tons of extras, or how hard thermal paste is to get off your hands.  The camera work and poor lighting leaves much to be desired as well.  A tripod should of been used with perhaps closer views on the hardware being mentioned.  I saw many problems with the camera focusing on the wrong portion of the screen too.  This should be considered before making such a video.  Now, I am suprised how well you can hear your voice thoughout most of the video, but you do tend to mumble a lot.  You don't mumble during such a video.  Do some research.  Know the terminology.  Plan what you're going to say before you say it.

Eh...I'm stoping here.  I don't want to get myself too deep.


----------



## apj101

> P.S. apj101 your a "SUPER DUPER MODERATOR" now are you? Congrats


Ahh, no promotion i was just goofing around, it seems quite a few people have been confused by that... I better change it back


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hey, 
Ku.
I really appreciate the effort put forth for this, iam surprised everyone here isnt congratulating on this.


thanks.
 youve given me the confidence for my next build / upgrade.
Lookin' forward to the rest, lol.






Derek


----------



## Emperor_nero

apj101 said:


> Ahh, no promotion i was just goofing around, it seems quite a few people have been confused by that... I better change it back



I didn't find it confusing just funny and cute. Sorry you didn't get a promotion.


----------



## jimmymac

Having had a view myself I think i echo the sentiments of a few people here

Its a great first attempt to be fair...you've taken the time to put some effort into it which I commend you for.

However it does feel like very little planning was done before hand...a few to many errms, umms and blase comments.

If your willing to put a bit more into it I would suggest sitting down and watching it yourself a few times and pulling out what you think would be the best bits and then trying it again. Some concise explanations of sections and a detailed layout of what parts are going into the system and why....maybe a mention of what other options are available.

As I said before, its a great start and a good basis for an educational video on building your own system......it just needs fine tuning a bit and made to look slightly more professional (the tripod idea mentioned by the other one is a winner I think)

Good start and good luck


----------



## Blue

> reason for showing everything going in is because i'm not going to put it together the way you wanted it cause believe it or not, it's MY computer and i'm not gonna half build it just to make the video go by faster then have to tear down the damn thing again to put it all back the way I like it...



Ahhhh, well see that is your problem there. You are not to be thinking "this is my computer & I'll build it the way I want it", But rather, you should be thinking "this is going to be like the PC you (the newb watching) are going to be building.


----------



## Ku-sama

The_Other_One said:


> There's a whole slew of things that could be removed to dramatically reduce the runtime.  This is a basic video for building a PC, not adding tons of extras, or how hard thermal paste is to get off your hands.  The camera work and poor lighting leaves much to be desired as well.  A tripod should of been used with perhaps closer views on the hardware being mentioned.  I saw many problems with the camera focusing on the wrong portion of the screen too.  This should be considered before making such a video.  Now, I am suprised how well you can hear your voice thoughout most of the video, but you do tend to mumble a lot.  You don't mumble during such a video.  Do some research.  Know the terminology.  Plan what you're going to say before you say it.
> 
> Eh...I'm stoping here.  I don't want to get myself too deep.



well, doing the video at 2AM doesn't help, I am usually pretty busy... Lighting? dude, i'm doing this video with a $500 camcorder, with a TV stand which doesn't have alot of room to work with, and while i'm at it, she did already apologize about her camera work.... given if about 800 people on the forum gave me $1 then I could do much better with the video because i'll have proper equipment. other then that, back off, i'll make a 20 minuet video for the "PROS" of this forum.... this forum wasn't meant to teach anyone but the newer members how to build a PC from the ground up


I didn't know that the people here with 4000+ post needed to know how to build a computer. I'll make that video for you guys


----------



## Blue

> and I was showing the lights for a reason:
> 
> AlOT of new computer enthusiast like the pretty lights
> 
> 3 drives? I burn on average 500 disks a month


You need to stop defending your reasons and accept the criticisms. The lights have nothing to do with building a PC, therefore do not belong in that video.

If you want to teach the newbs how to install lights, make a separate video.

Edit:



> 3 drives? I burn on average 500 disks a month


Unless you are burning multiple disks at once, It makes no difference how many in total you are burning.



> Boring movie?
> 
> its an informational video


Alright, well maybe I found it boring because I did not learn anything. But I tend to think it was because it was just too dang long.



> Hey,
> Ku.
> I really appreciate the effort put forth for this, iam surprised everyone here isnt congratulating on this.



Do not go getting the wrong idea. The video was half way decent . It showed he knows how to build a PC but it is not clear enough to be a teaching aid. The criticisms are needed for improvement.

I still do not know why you would end the darn video without showing the PC running.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

or you can go to the ''pros'' houses and hold there hands and help em.

you covered the basics, like for my first build, it took me awhile to know the fans and how they spin.


Ku, try doing an underground production, to where you only give the link to certain people, be like the prohibition...lol

but, again i 'deeply' appreciate this. 



Whats next on the ku productions?



Derek


----------



## Ku-sama

Blue said:


> You need to stop defending your reasons and accept the criticisms. The lights have nothing to do with building a PC, therefore do not belong in that video.
> 
> If you want to teach the newbs how to install lights, make a separate video.
> 
> Edit:
> Unless you are burning multiple disks at once, It makes no difference how many in total you are burning.




okay, lets see who can put out more CDs/DVDs in 5 hours, thats usually my deadline.


Like I said, I will remake the video, it will be a 20 minuets nothing but slapping a computer together.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Why don't people point out tha good parts of it insted of just pointing out the bad parts? (With exception to a few people)


----------



## Ku-sama

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Whats next on the ku productions?



Computer Teardown
Motherboard Teardown
Motherboard Assembly

Also:
Look in the computer picture thread, whats the percent of computer with lights compared to without?

about 80% have lights, the newbies look at them and say "damn that looks cool, I wonder how its done?"

that video is for them, I'll make the new video with a plain case and nothing but a CD drive.


----------



## The_Other_One

Emperor_nero said:


> Why don't people point out tha good parts of it insted of just pointing out the bad parts? (With exception to a few people)



Because this video was basically made to reflect this website.  As for my part, trust me, I was being very nice.  When it comes to video editing, I catch EVERYTHING wrong with something.  I could show you one of my videos and find tons of things wrong with it still...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

is over clocking in the future?
it can be after you hold the grown ups hands.
 i can wait, i got time.


----------



## The_Other_One

g4m3rof1337 said:


> is over clocking in the future?
> it can be after you hold the grown ups hands.
> i can wait, i got time.



I could do an overclocking video with my old K6-2 300MHz.  You have to do so by dip-switches   Haha


----------



## Blue

> other then that, back off, i'll make a 20 minuet video for the "PROS" of this forum....


I don't like your attitude. Take the criticism, did you think everyone was going to fall in love with it?



> Do not go getting the wrong idea. The video was half way decent . It showed he knows how to build a PC but it is not clear enough to be a teaching aid. The criticisms are needed for improvement.


See that is it, Your video is better for the pros. Those of us that can build understand because we have done it time and time again. The newbs need something cleaner and more professional, stop thinking backwards.



> or you can go to the ''pros'' houses and hold there hands and help em.


Uhm, sure? If they are Pros, then why would they need their hands held again?



> Like I said, I will remake the video, it will be a 20 minuets nothing but slapping a computer together.


And that video would be a real looser, You need to explain things. That can be done while putting the PC together in about 20/25 minutes.

You where giving reasonable criticisms and you appear not to be handling it well. In light of that fact I'll stop, I've said all I need and in a friendly manner.

You have managed to impress those that do not know how to build. You failed to impress those of us that know how to build. That should tell you something.

Edit:

And stop defending those dumb lights already. Make a separate video for that. You where supposed to make a video on putting together a PC... Not lighting it!


----------



## Ku-sama

The_Other_One said:


> Because this video was basically made to reflect this website.  As for my part, trust me, I was being very nice.  When it comes to video editing, I catch EVERYTHING wrong with something.  I could show you one of my videos and find tons of things wrong with it still...



then come to PA, you videotape it, edit it, and shut up about my work.

WHEN DID I EVER SAY I WAS THE BEST VIDEO MAKER IN THE WORLD?
WHERE WERE YOU T.O.O WHEN I NEEDED HELP WITH PREMIER?
I have NEVER made a movie or edited anything buy music in my LIFE and you expect me to have the best video in the world? give me some damn slack, If you wanted a great 101, then give me a damn Video 101 where your ass shows me how to properly film something and how to use a video editing program


----------



## apj101

ku-sama your attitude is out of order. People have given you constructive criticism in an attempt to help... everyone appreciates your efforts... but everyone has suggestions to improve.
No one is saying you are the best film maker in the world, but you are here to learn... if all you wanted was praise goto a Christianity forum... not here. In here we thrive of knowing that it is never perfect and someone always knows how we can make it better, regardless of the project.
If you cant take criticism you're in for trouble in this world.

TOO is being firm but polite, and is probably holding back his tongue in an effort to be more polite... the least you can do is have the courtesy to accept his and other suggestions even if you dont agree with them

This thread will be closed unless we can all freely and openly discuss this video, I will not have this thread censored by you, or anyone else, to only include positive comments


----------



## Blue

> then come to PA, you videotape it, edit it, and shut up about my work.
> 
> WHEN DID I EVER SAY I WAS THE BEST VIDEO MAKER IN THE WORLD?
> WHERE WERE YOU T.O.O WHEN I NEEDED HELP WITH PREMIER?
> I have NEVER made a movie or edited anything buy music in my LIFE and you expect me to have the best video in the world? give me some damn slack, If you wanted a great 101, then give me a damn Video 101 where your ass shows me how to properly film something and how to use a video editing program



We where just trying to help..... Me thinks thread needs to be closed now.


----------



## Ku-sama

I would just like the criticism to lighne up a bit, its the FIRST time I have done anything like this before. keep that in mind.


----------



## apj101

Blue said:


> We where just trying to help..... Me thinks thread needs to be closed now.



I think Ku-sama is just feeling like our suggestion are personal attacks, which they are not. I feel he may calm down now.


----------



## apj101

Ku-sama said:


> I would just like the criticism to lighne up a bit, its the FIRST time I have done anything like this before. keep that in mind.



We know that, the critism is light. How many times have you corrected someones build specs?? Ever stopped to think how they would feel about you suggesting this processor or that processor... or telling them there ram is not compatible? probably never... its the same thing


----------



## Ku-sama

It's not even that, everyone criticized on how bad the camera work is and crap, I don't have a studio, you have to realize im working with what I have, not anything else


right now, take a vote, who wants me to completely redo the video?


----------



## The_Other_One

> then come to PA, you videotape it, edit it, and shut up about my work.


Unless I'm mistaken, you offered to come down here earlier.



> WHERE WERE YOU T.O.O WHEN I NEEDED HELP WITH PREMIER?


I was trying to study for my exams



> If you wanted a great 101, then give me a damn Video 101 where your ass shows me how to properly film something and how to use a video editing program


Already being planned


----------



## Blue

I'd be willing to to watch it again, if you redo it.

Remember it is your choice, not ours. It is your choice whether to implement and or remove what we suggest.

In the end... It is your choice whether you want to  improve yourself/video.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Blue said:


> I'd be willing to to watch it again, if you redo it.
> 
> Remember it is your choice, not ours. It is your choice whether to implement and or remove what we suggest.
> 
> In the end... It is your choice whether you want to  improve yourself/video.



why would you be willing to re-watch if your not going to benefit from it?
 unless theres something i didnt read


----------



## Ku-sama

Well, I don't have a tripod, I don't have $300 lights, and I dont have a sound studio.

its not what the video looks or sounds like, if it teaches newbies how to build a PC and add extras like lights and some extra drives then didnt the video serve its purpose?


----------



## Akina Karukasa

Didn't I apologize TWICE for the camera.  Again I will do it AGAIN.  It was all taped around 2am...I was tired.  I need sleep and I usually get up early and go to bed really late.  Besides my directing class wasn't on taping stuff.  And btw, for a person being as tired as I was and as angry and frustrated, I think I did a fairly good job on the video taping.  And another thing,  I'm not a computer geek like you all are.  I didn't know half the things he was talking about, so it took me a second to figure out what he was showing.  

He put this together because this forum is important to him.  He didn't ask for everyone to crush his FIRST video like this.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Akina Karukasa said:


> Didn't I apologize TWICE for the camera.  Again I will do it AGAIN.  It was all taped around 2am...I was tired.  I need sleep and I usually get up early and go to bed really late.  Besides my directing class wasn't on taping stuff.  And btw, for a person being as tired as I was and as angry and frustrated, I think I did a fairly good job on the video taping.  And another thing,  I'm not a computer geek like you all are.  I didn't know half the things he was talking about, so it took me a second to figure out what he was showing.
> 
> He put this together because this forum is important to him.  He didn't ask for everyone to crush his FIRST video like this.



i know, he made it for ppl like me.
 iam new and needed help.

 so I BENEFITED from this FILM

GREAT job KU sama


----------



## jimmymac

seriously, some chilling out really needs to be done here. The camera was a suggestion, that was all. Fair enough if that was what was available. The main resounding point on this was do you have a tripod available that would stabalise it. If not then fair enough, its no biggie, just a suggestion and thats all.

As I tried to state in my previous comment I think this is an excellent base and with just a few more tweaks it could be a cracking video. All thats been stated here is constructive criticism so far. Instead of defending yourself as if your life depended on it why not read whats been stated and respond in a calm manner.

I'll say it again...good work so far, and good luck if you decide to make any changes


----------



## Blue

> why would you be willing to re-watch if your not going to benefit from it?
> unless theres something i didnt read



Because I think I should be allowed to be included in the discussion... Do you think otherwise?



> He put this together because this forum is important to him.  He didn't ask for everyone to crush his FIRST video like this.



I do not know why you two are looking for a pitty party? yes i'm getting annoyed now.

Us adults learn to take criticism, it is the way the world turns... learn to deal with it or get off.



> i know, he made it for ppl like me.
> iam new and needed help.
> 
> so I BENEFITED from this FILM
> 
> GREAT job KU sama



My whole point is... It needs to be dumbed down and clear for newbs. Newbs do not need to know how to install lights for a "computer build" video, they should have a separate video for that. Sheesh guys, I think I'm one of the easiest people on these forums to get along with. I'm now totally annoyed that mine and others criticisms were taking too much to heart.

I won't even comment on the good points because you want/need it too bad.


----------



## apj101

there are loads of cheap tricks online to making the film look better, eg cheap filming tips, lighting tips using a lamp etc
Oh and you dont have to film the thing in one take, you can do a close up of the processor, then cut, and then move the camera to a difference position and film you installing it or something
http://phpbb.ulead.com.tw/EN/viewtopic.php?t=8696


----------



## Akina Karukasa

I just think that everyone shouldn't be so hard on Mike.  He did his best with what he had.  He may have asked for some criticism, but he didn't ask for people to crush the whole thing.  He didn't do this for everyone who knows what they are doing.  He did the video for the NEW people who don't know much.  The lights are there because he worked with HIS computer.  If he worked with mine it would have been the same.

Say some new person came to this forum and wanted to know how to build a computer with lights and such.  Well his video shows you that.  If you don't like the lights in it, take that step out.  Unless your completely dense in the head and can't do that kind of stuff then you probably shouldn't be working on computers in the first place.


----------



## Ku-sama

I didn't do it all at once...

I Also didn't want to make to too choppy, I wanted the viewers to know where I am on the PC at all times


----------



## Akina Karukasa

Blue said:


> I do not know why you two are looking for a pitty party? yes i'm getting annoyed now.
> 
> Us adults learn to take criticism, it is the way the world turns... learn to deal with it or get off.



No one said we can't take it.  Just don't kill it.  If your 33 years old you don't need this stuff, so don't watch it.


----------



## Blue

> I just think that everyone shouldn't be so hard on Mike.  He did his best with what he had.



No one is being too hard on Mike. I personally wanted to help Mike make it better. Now I'm not interested to do that... Nope not in the least.


----------



## apj101

ok, thats enough
closed


----------



## ian

First of all I would like to say thank you very much to Ku-sama for producing the computer assembly video and to Akina for helping produce it.
I understand that the criticism was meant to help. 
I think it needs to be understood that Ku-sama put this together to help some of the newer members. He has done so voluntarily with good intentions.
Putting any of the technical aspects aside, I personally think he did a really good job. Professional informational dvd's take a hell of a lot of resources, they take a lot in simply planning, scripting, usually a collabrative project with involvement and input from many people. And in terms of production, it takes a lot of resources with video lighting etc etc.
Given the time and resources, I honestly think he did a really good job, sure as with anything there is room for improvement, but doing something like that in front of a camera is not exactly an easy task. I for one, could not do that anywhere near as well. I thought the camera work was good too, it wasnt jittery or anything like that.
It was meant to be a casual tutorial, of one member trying to help fellow members out. I think you presented it quite well. You had the idea and you went ahead and did it, and that deserves a lot of credit in itself that you completed the project. 
We dont yet have an official computerforum t-shirt, but if you want to design something that is suitable for a cafepress t-shirt http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/?id=5, with your name or anything you want on it, I would be happy to get it printed and mailed to you. You can send me the image via pm, otherwise when I do get around to getting some made, I will send you one if you like. (not sure when that will be).


----------

